# OpenCart and Clip Art



## Ldyroscoe (Mar 11, 2012)

Our website through OpenCart is finally up and going. Looks great we have some tweaking to do but overall looks great. 

My question is around clipart. There was some free or basic clipart in our download as we prepared for OpenCart. How do we add additional clipart? Is there an extension to purchase??

Thanks.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

There is a set you can buy. But I would very much like to know how I could prepare and load fonts, clip art and product the way the the sample packs do. Can you edit the sample packs in a Java Script editor to accomplish this?


----------

